# Sticky  Members Location Map



## Hoggy

Hi, *Members Location Map .*
PM me your part postcode, & location if you wish to be added. 
If you have VagCom/VCDS & are happy to help others,include VagCom.

......... Yellow markers = VagCom/VCDS avail..............
..........Green markers = recommended VAG Indy

Place cursor on marker to identify member.

https://www.zeemaps.com/group=393597

Hoggy.


----------

